# Wahl des richtigen Filters?



## cp21714 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

seit 2007 haben wir unseren grossen Gartenteich (113 m³) fertiggestellt, beraten hat uns damals die Firma Naturagart, über die haben wir auch das Material und die bisherige Filtertechnik bezogen. Im ersten Jahr haben wir einen Naturagart-Standardfilter mit einer 6.000 l/Std. Pumpe und 55 Watt UVC betrieben. Das Wasser war nach wenigen Tagen sauber und wir konnten bis auf den Grund sehen.

Im zweiten Jahr war es damit dann im Mai vorbei, das Wasser war grün und wirkte sehr dreckig. Im Eigenbau wurde dann ein weiterer Filter nach dem Prinzip des Naturagart-Filters gebaut und der bisherige Filter um einen Grobfilter ergänzt. Die Pumpe wurde gegen Modell mit 12.000 l/Std. ausgetauscht. Nach wenigen Wochen war das Wasser wieder klar und wir waren glücklich. Zumindest bis zum Herbst, dann wurde es wieder schlechter und ist bis heute nicht wieder besser geworden.

Das einzige was geblieben ist, dass der Filter wöchentlich min. 1 Std. gereinigt werden muss. Die Filtermatten sind dann reichlich mit Sediment verschmutzt, nur die Wasserqualität wird kein Stück besser.

Ich habe mich schon durch das gesamt Forum gekämpft und noch keine wirklich Lösung gefunden. Ich möchte weder weiter mit Eigenbauprojekten rumexpirimentieren, noch mehrere tausend Euro für einen Filter ausgeben.

Ich bin jetzt bei www.teich-filter.eu hängengeblieben und spiele mit dem Gedanken einen 4 Tonnen-Filter von denen zu kaufen. Wer hat mit diesen Filtern welche Erfahrungen gemacht, insbesondere mit grossen Teichen. Noch besser wäre es, wenn sich jemand aus Norddeutschland finden würde, bei dem ich mir diesen Filter mal ansehen könnte?

Gruß

Christian aus Hammah (Stade bei Hamburg)


----------



## bodo61 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Christian,
da hast du sicher einiges verpasst. Dieser Filter wurde hier im Forum so richtig runter gemacht. Fand ich übrigens nicht die feine Art.

Ich persönlich finde den Aufbau und das Kozept sehr gut. Man kann die Funktion ind den Wasserfluss sehr gut nachvollziehen.
Natürlich sind da einige Sachen zu ändern. Wichtig ist z.B. das das Wasser durch die Medien muß und nicht an ihnen vorbei. Dazu wurde hier auch schon viel geschrieben.
Zu den Preisen dort kann ich nichts sagen, müßte man mal mit diversen Baumärkten vergleichen. Habe die gleichen Tonne im Hagebau gesehen.
Ein Vorteil dieses Angebotes wäre aber, du hättest alles komplett.
Einige User die diesen Filter gekauft haben und ihn nutzen, können sich ja mal dazu melden. (und nicht einschüchtern lassen)


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

hi


> da hast du sicher einiges verpasst. Dieser Filter wurde hier im Forum so richtig runter gemacht. Fand ich übrigens nicht die feine Art.



jo, das war ich.

runter gemacht habe ich nix, ich habe nur aufklärung betrieben.
okay die "feine art" wars nicht, hat halt nicht jeder den gleichen humor.



> Ich persönlich finde den Aufbau und das Kozept sehr gut.



ich persönlich finde ihn sehr schlecht und würde ihn als mangelhaft einstufen.

aber das kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## bodo61 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*



Jürgen-V schrieb:


> hi
> 
> aber das kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.





Genau so isses und sollte es sein.


----------



## cp21714 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Bodo,



bodo61 schrieb:


> Zu den Preisen dort kann ich nichts sagen, müßte man mal mit diversen Baumärkten vergleichen. Habe die gleichen Tonne im Hagebau gesehen.
> Ein Vorteil dieses Angebotes wäre aber, du hättest alles komplett.



Es gibt auf der Website ja eine detaillierte Liste der benötigten Teile, die Tonnen sind in diversen Baumärkten zu bekommen und auch die Anschlüsse dürften nicht das Problem sein. Den meisten Kosten werden durch das Filtermaterial verursacht, da habe ich bisher noch keine günstigere Bezugsquelle gefunden. Hat da evtl. jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## cp21714 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Jürgen,



Jürgen-V schrieb:


> aber das kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Ich konnte leider Deinen Beitrag in dem es um den Filter ging bisher nicht finden, kannst Du mir mal einen Link schicken.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Jürgen-V (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

hi
na gerne doch, guckst du da:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17495


----------



## Christoph_T (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe heute mal bei 123 rumgeguckt und da ist mir dieser Filter hier aufgefallen, vielleicht passt der ja zu Christians Problem, das Teil soll man ja erweitern können.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Christoph_T (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*



Christoph_T schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> habe heute mal bei 123 rumgeguckt und da ist mir dieser Filter hier aufgefallen, vielleicht passt der ja zu Christians Problem, das Teil soll man ja erweitern können.
> 
> ...



und noch mal mit Link :

http://cgi.ebay.de/TEICHFILTER-fuer...enQ5fTeichQ5fQ5AubehQc3Qb6rQQsalenotsupported


----------



## krautte1 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Unbekannter,
ich habe den Teichfilter für meinen 15000 ltr. Teich nachgebaut. 5 Kois und 15 Goldfische.
Zwei 300 ltr. Regentonnen mit Inhalt.
Ergebnis: Im 1. und 2. Jahr glasklares Wasser.
Ich kann dieses System nur empfehlen.

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## cp21714 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Jürgen,



Jürgen-V schrieb:


> na gerne doch, guckst du da:
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17495



Danke für die Info, ich habe mich inzwischen durch den Beitrag gelesen. Deine Argumente gegen den Filter bestätigen meine Bedenken. Zusätzlich habe ich mir noch die Frage gestellt, ob das Sediment welches sich am Boden des Filters absetzen soll nicht durch die Ausführung der Schläuche für den Zulauf immer wieder aufgewirbelt wird und sich nicht wie gewünscht absetzt?

Wenn ich jetzt einen Filter kaufe, möchte ich einen fertigen und funktionsfähigen Filter kaufen und nicht wieder etwas wo ich selber noch verbessern muss. Dann kann ich auch gleich selberbauen!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## cp21714 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Christoph,



Christoph_T schrieb:


> und noch mal mit Link :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TEICHFILTER-fuer...enQ5fTeichQ5fQ5AubehQc3Qb6rQQsalenotsupported



Danke für den Tipp, ich habe mir das mal bei eBay angesehen und dem Anbieter noch einige Fragen per E-Mail geschickt.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Christoph_T (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Christian,
nich würde Deine Meinung dazu interessieren, ich habe auch mal mit ihm gesprochen, am Telefon sehr nett und auskunftsfreudig. Bin nur sehr skeptisch was den Reinigungsaufwand etc angeht. Da behauptet jemand die eierlegende Wollmilchsau erfunden zu haben. 

ich habe auch schon leute bei ebay angeschrieben, die die kleineren Vatianten gekauft haben und die sind alle zufrieden, trotzdem bleibt ein Rest Skepsis 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## krautte1 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Also ich kann die Skepsis gegenüber dem Teichfilter nicht verstehen. Ich betreibe ihn im 2. Jahr (2x 300 ltr.) und mein Teich ist glasklar!! In diesem Jahr habe ich noch 10 kg Zeolith zu den anderen Filtermaterialien gebracht. Wasserwerte sind hervorragend.
Also ich kann nur positives berichten.
Den Filter reinige ich jew. Ende Herbst - pro R-Tonne ca 1 Std. Einmal reinigen reicht völlig.

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## sylvia810 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Gerhard, 

meinst du den Regentonnen Filter? Wenn ja dann würde ich gerne mal deine Meinung hören ich wollte mir zwei von diesen Tonnen zulegen und die erste so belassen wie es vorgeschlagen wurde und die zweite wollte ich mit Kaldnes K1 füllen und durch Sauerstoffzufuhr sprudeln lassen. Hab letztens einen OASE Biotec filter gesehen also diese Filterung mit 6 nein pardon 7 Schwämchen und einer menge Plastik hab ich nicht verstanden. Außer dass es für OASE die Lizenz zum Gelddrucken ist. 

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## krautte1 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Sylvia,
cih meine den Regentonnenfilter von www.Teichfilter.eu.
Also ich habe es so gemacht(bei beiden Tonnen) wie es etwa in der Beschreibung vorgeschlagen wird. Zusätzlich habe ich in diesem Jahr in der ersten Regentonne oben in einem Netz noch 10 kg Zeolith zu 8,50 Euro gelegt. Vermindert Ammoniak und Algenbildung. Außerdem habe die Verbindung von der ersten in die 2. Tonne mit PVC-Rohren hergestellt
Empfehle die etwas teureren Japanmatten statt der billigeren Schaumstoffmatten.
Wie gesagt beste Erfahrungen. Mit Kaldness habe ich keine Erfahrung.
Gekauft habe ich das Filtermaterial u. weiteres in www.teichpoint.de
Ich finde diese Firma ist günstig, freundlich, antwortet auf Fragen meistens noch am selben tag. Auch telefonische Anfragen sind möglich.


Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## cp21714 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Gerhard,

das mit der PVC-Verrohrung habe ich mir auch überlegt, ich werde auch die Einläufe aussen an der Tonne nach unten führen und dann erst in die nächste Filtertonne führen, dann kann die obere Filtermatte komplett an der Wand der Filters anliegen. Hast Du Dir auch gedanken um einen Überlauf gemacht?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## bodo61 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*



cp21714 schrieb:


> Hallo Gerhard,
> 
> das mit der PVC-Verrohrung habe ich mir auch überlegt, ich werde auch die Einläufe aussen an der Tonne nach unten führen und dann erst in die nächste Filtertonne führen, dann kann die obere Filtermatte komplett an der Wand der Filters anliegen. Hast Du Dir auch gedanken um einen Überlauf gemacht?
> 
> ...



Keine schlechte Idee. Dann kannst du unten gleich ein T-Stück mit Kugelhahn o. Zugschieber einkleben und hättest für jede Tonne eine Entleerung.


----------



## cp21714 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Christoph,



Christoph_T schrieb:


> mich würde Deine Meinung dazu interessieren



Ich habe bereits Kontakt mit ihm aufgenommen, leider habe ich keine direkten Antworten auf meine Fragen erhalten, sondern nur sehr kurze Informationen dazu. Ein Anruf oder Besuch könnte da vermutlich einiges klären.

Überzeugt bin in allerdings auch immer noch nicht von dem Filter, ich tendiere im Moment eher dazu, den Filter von www.teich-filter.eu nachzubauen und die im fertigen Filter vorhandenen Konstruktionsfehler zu vermeiden. Diese Variante sollte in jedem Fall günster werden als die fertigen 1.000 l Fässer.

Ich werde von meinem Bau reichlich Bilder machen und das ganze entsprechend Dokumentieren.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Christoph_T (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Christian, du willst es aber schon in die IBCs bauen? bei 125m³ könnten die Tonnen etwas klein sein.
Ich spekuliere im Moment mit einem Zwischending:
Im ersten IBC möchte ich einen Grobfilter (Sieb- und Mattenfilter) was dann auf Aquarock läuft einbauen, dann den zweiten IBC mit Kaldnes oder Kaldnes ähnlichem Material befüllen (wird belüftet) und dann noch mal ruhend. Alles in 3 in Reihe geschaltete 1000 Liter IBCs. Sobald ich meine Planung skiziert habe, werde ich diese hier zum kritisieren einstellen 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## krautte1 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*



cp21714 schrieb:


> Hallo Gerhard,
> 
> das mit der PVC-Verrohrung habe ich mir auch überlegt, ich werde auch die Einläufe aussen an der Tonne nach unten führen und dann erst in die nächste Filtertonne führen, dann kann die obere Filtermatte komplett an der Wand der Filters anliegen. Hast Du Dir auch gedanken um einen Überlauf gemacht?
> 
> ...



Rohre außen-Gute Idee, hätte selbst darauf kommen können.
Mit Überlauf habe ich kein Problem- meine Rohre haben ca. 80 mm Durchmesser.
Gruß
gerhard


----------



## krautte1 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee. Dann kannst du unten gleich ein T-Stück mit Kugelhahn o. Zugschieber einkleben und hättest für jede Tonne eine Entleerung.



Hallo bodo, hallo Freunde
für meinen 12000 ltr. Teich reichen 2 x 300 ltr. Tonnen völlig aus. Trotzdem werde ich nächstes Jahr eine weitere 300 lt. Tonne (als erste Tonne) anschließen.
Meine Vorstellung: Denn Schlauch von der Teichpumpe führe ich unten in etwa 30 cm Höhe ein. Grund: fällt der Strom aus, wird dadurch der ganze Dreck nicht wieder zurück in den Teich gesaugt.
Die Tonne fülle ich nur mit senkrecht stehenden Filterbürsten - Außerdem klebe ich unten noch einen größeren Auslauf mit Schieber ein.
Grund: Der Dreck dürfte überwiegend in der ersten Tonnen hängen bleiben. und ich kann ihn jedes Jahr von oben mit dem Schlauch herausspritzen. Unter Umst. ist es dann auch möglich, daß die anderen 2 Tonnen nur alle 2 Jahre gereinigt werden müssen.
Außerdem erweitere ich mit jeder Regentonne meinen Teich-Wasserinhalt um
300 ltr.. Außerdem, auf Vorschlag von www.teichfilter.eu, lasse ich meine UV-Lampe nur bei Nacht eingeschaltet. Gute Erfahrung damit.
Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## cp21714 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Christoph,



Christoph_T schrieb:


> du willst es aber schon in die IBCs bauen



Ja, ich habe mich nun dafür entschieden mit 1000 Liter Behältern zu bauen und werde mit 2 Behältern starten. Das ganze ist dann ja beliebig erweiterbar.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## bodo61 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

@Gerhard, @Christian,
dann vergeßt mal nicht die Fotos.


----------



## cp21714 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Moinsen,

ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, aus einem 300 Liter Regenfass einen Sifi-Filter zu bauen und bereits das erste Material bestellt.

Selbstverständlich werde ich die Bauphase mit Bildern dokumentieren und diese dann hier veröffentlichen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Teichmatze (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo

Ich bin zwar noch ganz unerfahren und plane gerade selber den Teich und den Filter.

Ist es nicht sehr risikoreich,den Filter so aufzubauen?
Wenn die Filter mal nicht mehr den vollen Durchlass haben,läuft es irgendwo über.
Bei einer 3000 Liter Pumpe ist dann der Teich aber schnell leer.
Mir gefällt es auch nicht besonders,einen Schwerkraftfliter in den Boden einzulassen und dann das gefilterte Wasser wieder zurückzupumpen.
Aber es scheint mir doch viel sicherer.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## bodo61 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*



Teichmatze schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin zwar noch ganz unerfahren und plane gerade selber den Teich und den Filter.
> 
> ...



Hi,
hat wohl beides Vor u. Nachteile.
Den gepumpten Filter mußt du durch einen Überlauf sichern, aber auch beim Schwerkraftfilter mußt du ein Trockenlaufen der Pumpe verhindern. Kann beides passieren. Ein Hauptvorteil des Schwerkraftfilters ist die fehlende Wassersäule, also mehr Durchfluss bei gleicher Leistung.
Den Bodenablauf sehe ich nicht unbedingt als Vorteil, da ich ja die Pumpe auch auf den Teichboden legen kann. Im Gegenteil, ich habe meine Pumpe bei 1m (Teichtiefe 1,6m) liegen, so verhindere ich im Sommer ein allzu starkes Aufheizen bzw. Durchmischen.


----------



## Badener (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Zusammen,
möchte mich auch mal dazu einklinken.
Ich bin der selben Meinung wie Jürgen-V zu dem Tonnenfilter von www.Teichfilter.eu. Meiner Meinung nach ein nicht durchdachter, wenig effektiver und vor allem sehr reinigungsaufwendiger Filter.
Wie ich zu der Aussage komme?

Mein Teich hat ein Volumen von 20.000 Liter, Größe 8,50x6,80m, an der tiefsten Stelle 1,70m Terassenförmig angelegt. Außerdem ca. 5 Tonnen Substrat ( feiner Kies und Sand ). Besatz 10 Koi und 5 Goldorfen. Wasserwerte waren schon immer top, wobei ich einen regelmäßigen Teilwasserwechsel durchführe und sich sicher sehr viele Bakterien im Substrat
tummeln die einen sehr guten Dienst verrichten. Außerdem sehr viele Unterwasserpflanzen und Sumpfpflanzen.

Mein Filter:
4 Tonnen mit je 300 Liter Volumen mit 2 Pumpen 1x 6000er und 1x 4000er. 

1. Tonne Vortex: erst mit Hula-Hup Reifen und Fliegengitter bespannt. War Schrott. Dann mit Damenstrümpfen gefiltert war Schrott. Alles zu viel Aufwand zum reinigen.

2. Tonne: unten Filterbürsten, oben Filtermatten grob. Alles Schrott. 
Es ist eine scheiß Arbeit die Filterbürsten zu reinigen.

3. Tonne: gebrochener Blähton in Säcke verpackt, oben Filtermatten fein.

4. Tonne: Filterwürfel in Säcke verpackt, oben Filtermatten fein.

Als Zulauf von der Pumpe hatte ich ein 50er HT-Rohr ( grau ), als Überlauf zu den nächsten Tonnen dann 100er HT-Rohr. Die 2" Überläufe von Teichfilter.eu halte ich als viel zu klein Überlaufgefahr. Außerdem an jeder Tonne am Grund einen Schmuzablauf und zur Sicherheit Überläufe an jeder Tonne in den Teich. Alles ein unbedingtes muss. Ohne Schmutzabläufe an den Tonnen hast Du innerhlb von 3 Wochen eine stinkende Kloake in der Tonne die wieder in den Teich geführt wird. Ich lasse jede Woche den abgesetzte Dreck aus den Tonnen ab. Als Test hatte ich mal 4 Wochen gewartet, was da rauskam stank erbärmlich zum Himmel was mit ziemlichen Würgreiz von mir kommentiert wurde. Da frag ich mich wie der Dreck erst nach einem Jahr stinkt. Ganz zu schweigen von Deinen Wasserwerten. Meiner Meinung alles Qwatsch was da von Teichfilter.eu so positiv geschrieben wird. Außerdem geht das Wasser immer den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes, also nicht annähernd optimal durch diesen Filter. Hab ich schon selber alles ausprobiert.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der beschriebene Filter von Teichfilter.eu schlecht ausgeführt, sehr Wartungsaufwendig und völlig überteuert.
Ich habe mir einen Ultasieve II als Vorfilter gekauft ( und bin wunschlos glücklich damit ) und werde im Spätjahr die Tonnen gegen einen IBC mit __ Hel-X austauschen und evtl. noch einen Bodenfilter bauen. Und dann hab ich ruh.


----------



## cp21714 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo,



Teichmatze schrieb:


> Ist es nicht sehr risikoreich,den Filter so aufzubauen?



Nein, ist es nicht. Die Tonne mit dem SiFi hat durch den SiFi einen automatischen Überlauf mit 100 KG Rohr. Beim Nachbau des Filter von www.teich-filter.eu muss auf ausreichende Dimensionierung der Überläufe geachtet werden, unabhängig davon ob man das mit 300 Liter Regentonnen oder 1000 Liter Behältern nachbaut.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## luko1662 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

hallo alle zusammen
frage:
sollte man eine zusätzliche belüftung für den filter mit einplanen ?(bakterien)
habe das in einem zoogeschäft beobachtet
was für vor oder nachteile hat das ?
gruß detlef


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo allerseits,das hört sich alles sehr Interessant an.Ich mache mir nämlich auch gerade ernsthafte Filter-Gedanken.Die Iddee mit dem abändern der Bauanleitung ist eine clevere Sache.
Hat schon mal jemand überschlagen was der Filter am Ende Kosten würde.Wie schon vorher erwähnt wird das Filtermaterial wohl das teuerste werden,was ich bis jetzt mal so geguckt habe.
Was mir hier in der "Runde" auffällt ,das noch nicht einmal das Wort HELI-X als Filtermaterial aufgetaucht ist.Es soll doch laut einigen Teichfreunden das beste Filtermaterial sein.
Ich habe mal eine Skizze (bitte nicht lachen) gemacht wie es dann aussehen könnte.Ich habe die Iddeen von euch versucht mit einzubringen.
Kritik und Ergänzungen gegenüber bin ich offen. 

MfG

Thomas


----------



## Olli.P (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hi Thomas,

mach die Abstandhalter ( Filtermedienauflagen ) über die Einläufe, also höher setzen.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Ich noch mal,
@Olli P. für deinen Hinweis

Beim stöbern nach Filter-Eigenbauten bin ich auf flgende Seite gelandet.http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm
Reicht es auch, wenn man die Tonnen mit 75 HT- Rohr verbindet?Ich bin der Meinung ich hätte hier Forum mal gelesen:je größer-je besser?! (natürlich auf das HT Rohr bezogen)
Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß aus dem Norden

Thomas


----------



## Olli.P (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hi Thomas,

ich würde es sofort in DN 110 machen. (Besserer bzw. mehr durchfluss) 

Und dann kannst die Verbindungen sofort alle in PVC bzw. KG machen.


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Servus Thomas



> Was mir hier in der "Runde" auffällt ,das noch nicht einmal das Wort HELI-X als Filtermaterial aufgetaucht ist.Es soll doch laut einigen Teichfreunden das beste Filtermaterial sein.


Doch ... auf alle Fälle das mit der größten Besiedelungsfläche ...


			
				Badener schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir einen Ultasieve II als Vorfilter gekauft ( und bin wunschlos glücklich damit ) und werde im Spätjahr die Tonnen gegen einen IBC mit __ Hel-X austauschen und evtl. noch einen Bodenfilter bauen. Und dann hab ich ruh.


Dem ist nix hinzu zufügen.

@ Christian: Warum nicht den von Badener vorgeschlagenen Filter 
Den USIII bekommst schon unter € 700.- + das Hel-X dazu (das du ja eh planst). Bei deinen 125.000 Liter Teichvolumen brauchst auch ein bisserl Flow um die Wasserwerte Koigerecht zu halten. Das gelingt dir mit "Dem" Filter wahrscheinlich nicht .


----------



## cp21714 (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Thomas,

das entspricht ziemlich genau dem was ich mir vorstelle. Ich hatte mir zwischenzeitlich schon zwei IBC's besorgt, die habe ich umsonst von einem Bekannten bekommen. Leider haben die Behälter keine glatten Wände, daher ist eine dichte Tankdurchführung kaum möglich und ich werde die Behälter wieder zurückgeben.

Vermutlich werde ich nun doch mit 300 l Regenfässern aus dem Baumarkt arbeiten und davon 4 - 5 zu einem Filter verbauen.

Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken gemacht, wie die Abstandhalter für den Boden am besten zu bauen sind?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Christian,
ich habe gerade meine Sachen für den Filter eingekauft.Für 3x300Liter Tonnen 110er Dichtungen/Bogen110erKG und 110er KG-Rohr habe ich eben über 100 Euronen bezahlt.Ich finde das geht noch.Deine Idee mit dem Siebfilter in einer 300 Liter Tonne fand ich gut-habe ich gleich mit übernommen. Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch um die Filtermaterialien kümmern.Ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich nehmen soll.Ich tendiere zu den __ Hel-x.Bei den Abstandshltern kann ich dir auch noch nicht weiterhelfen-bin auch noch am gucken.
Sollte man eigentlich in jede Tonne einen Überlauf machen?


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo  nochmal,
ich habe etwas über die Filtermedienauflagen(Abstandshalter) gefunden. www.garten1.de/teiche-und-zubehoer/filtermaterial/filtermaterial/p12021_filtermedien-auflage.html  -  51k  -  Ähnliche Seiten  
Als Alternative vielen mir dazu gerade die  grünen Rasengitterplatten aus PVC ein.Damit kriegt man ja gleich ein wenig mehr höhe als mit den Matten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## cp21714 (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo,

wo hast Du die Dichtungen für die 110er Rohre gekauft? Es handelt sich doch um die Dichtungen für die Durchführung der Rohre in die Tonnen?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## cp21714 (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Thomas,

ähnliches habe ich auch schon gefunden:

http://www.koi-spirit.de/-Filtermedien-Filtermedienbeutel-auflage/c-8-26-0-0-0-0/

Ganz am Ende der Seite befinden sich zwei unterschiedliche Ausführungen der Gitter.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Hallo Christian,
die Dichtungen habe ich von dem Laden wo es immer 20% gibt.Es sind sogenannte Doppeldichtungen für den Übergang von ich glaube Tonrohr auf KG -Rohr.Liegen mit bei den KG Rohren ziemlich .Kosten 3,99€.Jetzt weiß ich nur noch nicht ,wie ich schöne runde Löcher in die Tonnen kriege.Es gibt die Kreisschneider ja nur bis einen Durchmesser bis 95mm.Hat jemand eine Idee-außer Stichsäge?

Gruß aus Freiburg/Elbe

Thomas


----------



## krautte1 (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*



cp21714 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo hast Du die Dichtungen für die 110er Rohre gekauft? Es handelt sich doch um die Dichtungen für die Durchführung der Rohre in die Tonnen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Christian, ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren auch so einen Filter mit zwei Regentonnen gebaut. Funktioniert hervorragend.
Meine Filtermaterialeien, Tankdurchführungen usw. habe ich bei www.teichpoint.de gekauft. Günstig, zuverlässig, freundlicher Kontakt auch über Telefon. Versuche es dort. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## cp21714 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Moinsen Zusammen,

mein Filterbau ist jetzt soweit abgeschlossen und das Wasser wird klarer. Details zu meinem neuen Filter sind auf meiner Website www.peter-hammah.de zu finden. Fragen werden gerne per E-Mail oder hier im Forum beantwortet.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmal bei allen für die guten Tipps bedanken.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Filters?*

Servus Christian

Zum Filter kann ich nix sagen ..... aber ...

deine HP gefällt mir  

Zu deinem Vogerl ... es könnte sich um einen Jungvogel des Zitronengierlitz , der ein noch nicht durchgefärbtes Federkleid aufweist, handeln


----------

